# Tilted uterus and ibs-c



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anyone else have experience of a correlation between retroflexed uterus and constipation, bloating and lower left abdominal pain? It was noticed on a recent ultrasound but never pointed out to me in either of my pregnancies, the latter of which was a c-sec. I don't know if this is related but my symptoms started months after the birth.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Darkstar

i have a tipped uterus and had always thought that it might have something to do with my lifetime of chronic constipation.

when i finally had tests--sitz marker (colonic marker study), defecogram (defecatory proctogram, and anal manometry--they showed my constipation was due to pelvic floor dysfunction. the defecogram also showed i have a medium size rectocele which i had not been aware of and which fortunately for me is asymptomatic.

your health profile mentions incomplete emptying. if you are having trouble with incomplete bowel movements and keep feeling like you need to go all day, you could have pelvic floor dysfunction. have you been tested for that? with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles do not coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool. so you can't get it all out (incomplete) and keep having that "have to go " feeling all day. complication from vaginal delivery can sometimes contribute to pfd. this was not the case with me--i've never been able to have children.

a defecatory proctogram test will show if you have pfd as well as reveal if you have any other outlet problems like a rectocele, vaginal prolapse, rectal prolapse, etc. an anal manometry also helps diagnose pelvic floor problems.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be effective in correcting pfd.

also elevating your feet on something like a footstool, shoebox etc while sitting on a toilet can help straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete evacuation. so can using a squatty potty.

so you might want to mention this to your gastroenterologist and ask to get tested for it. an ob/gyn might also be able to help although sometimes they are not as familiar with pelvic floor problems or obstructed defecation as a good gastro doc or colorectal surgeon.

here is a good link explaining pfd. there is a lot of information online about this as well as about rectoceles etc.and about the tests i mentioned.

https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/diseases_conditions/hic_pelvic_floor_dysfunction

good luck with everything. wishing you all the best.


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you so much for the advice. I am seeing my GP again on Wednesday for (another) internal exam and will mention all of this. I had also wondered whether pelvic floor played a part as I don't feel I have the strength to push a BM sometimes. Finally getting somewhere after months of not feeling right 😊


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good you are seeing your GP this week. hopefully he/she knows something about pelvic floor problems although many GPs do not. if not, then hopefully he/she will refer you to a good gastroenterologist who can have you tested (defecogram, defecography)

i understand what you mean about feeling you don't have the strength--or in my case, it was the proper muscular coordination--to push out a BM. i've posted this before so maybe you've already seen it, but here is a good u-tube video on how to have a bowel movement without straining. the physical therapist in the video mentions a lot of things my own biofeedback PT told me. especially important is not to strain with your rectum. instead, do as she describes and "make your waist wide" and push from there -your abdominal muscles. this is just one of the many things i learned when taking biofeedback courses for pfd..






good luck with everything! keep us posted if you get the chance.


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Annie. The video of the Aussie lady was very helpful and I've felt like I've fully emptied after a BM since trying her technique so thank you for that. I had to postpone the appointment til next week due to getting my period, isnt it always the way, but will print out this info to discuss. I'm not sure if it's a consequence or cause but I've had increasing feelings of anxiety and stress which I will also speak to him about. Will keep you posted


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--so glad to hear the video helped--that's good news. i found it very helpful, too.

so sorry you had to postpone your GP appointment til next week and yes, you're right--isn't that always the way. hopefully it will be a productive appointment for you.

and yes, sorry about the stress and anxiety. bowel problems can cause that, unfortunately. and vice versa. hard to know which comes first sometimes. i've always tried to use distraction to help keep my mind off the bowel problems and the pain and discomfort. i try to keep busy to help keep my mind off it all. meditation has helped me too. and a bit of cognitive behavior therapy--read some helpful websites online about that.

good luck with everything. and yes, do keep me posted. wishing you all the best and hope it all works out for you. take good care.


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes I am starting some cbt and talking therapies, I've had a bad week but feel I'm getting back on top of things. I read that constipation can cause eczema, as it's the build up of toxins which cannot get out the normal way. Gross but Im hoping once the C is sorted the eczema would start to go too. If it does turn out to be a pelvic floor issue, there is a specialist clinic not too far away which is good. I too read about the maya abdo massage therapy and hope that the alternative clinic I used to use may do it, or can at least recommend someone who does. I think you're right about mediation and relaxation, I used a visualisation hypnotherapy recording the other night and slept really well. Along with migraine and depression, I think I'll have to accept that sometimes the flare up of ibs is my body's way of telling me to slow down and relax. Good luck too and thanks for the advice


----------

